# 40k West Cornwall UK?



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Hi all, moving house from Cardiff soon to Helston in Cornwall. Would really prefer not to play at GW Truro.

Does anyone know of or is a member of any clubs near Helston? I know that there is a club up in Newquay, but that is going to be an hour drive.

I really don't want to play in GW...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Why not GW Truro? My old GW colleague is manager of the store there! Hes a sound guy! Go meet him and play a game, hes not all that serious and you can always give him a ginger Jibe from me!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I must admit I have never been to GW Truro and it will probably be my first call (if just to find a non-GW club), but that being said, the standard of person that goes to GW is not conducive to me playing there. In all the GW stores that I have been to there are several immutable laws:

1. The Aroma (That God-awful smell from over-excited teenagers)
2. The Conversation ("My army can beat anything" "No, my army can beat anything" all while voices are breaking)
3. The Staff (This is hit and miss, some are good, some are bottom feeders. Ask a question and 9/10 you get a wrong answer. And the pushy sales mentality)
4. The Players (This is probably the biggest problem. This is where you will find the Uber competitive WAAC'er in this natural environment)

If these issues could be resolved then I would happily go. The effects of these issues are mitigated or reduced at a clubs. A club is a much better environment to play in, as the more players they keep the better (more terrain, bigger venue, etc.) their club becomes.

I will go to Truro at least once and see what happens, but if anyone is aware of any clubs in this area PLEASE shout out.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Why not check out the GCN website? (if they have one)


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Put GCN into Google and I get the Gay Community News...

Yeh found the website and there is a club in Penzance which is about 10 minutes closer, 40 minute journey now... anymore improvements?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

LMFAO! Maybe one of them Gay Communities are also Warhammer players? you never know! 

My only suggestion: Make your own Games Club! Yeah i know its alot of effort you could make some children (both grown up and small) very happy!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

The idea is being consider at the moment, but if that is the case then I am going to end up in GW for a while anyway. My options:

1. GW (See posts above for why not)
2. Penzance (40 minute drive by google maps so about 20 minutes)
3. Newquay (49 minutes by google, up the A30 so that will be about right)
4. New Club (Lots of effort, very rewarding if I can get the players, I have to resort to option 1 for a time)
5. Other: Any more clubs that anyone is aware of?

(Thanks for your help effigy, I completely forgot about the GCN)


----------

